# Moving To Famagusta - Advise/Info Please



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello

My family and I are planning a move to the Famagusta area around September/October. My son is aged 14 and my daughter is aged 9. My fiancee will be coming too lol.

I would very much appreciated any advise on the Famagusta area for families with children, schools (private) etc etc.

I have been in touch with the military school (we are both ex-forces) and their fees are rather expensive.

I would appreciated any advise or information.

Many thanks x


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

marthassos said:


> Hello
> 
> My family and I are planning a move to the Famagusta area around September/October. My son is aged 14 and my daughter is aged 9. My fiancee will be coming too lol.
> 
> ...


The best served areas of the island for international schooling are Nicosia, Larnaca and Limassol. All schools are struggling under the austerity conditions through which many parents can no longer afford fees. King Richard School on the Dhekelia SBA is probably the closest to your area and is the best equipped and regulated school IMO on the island, but suffers from the discontinuous nature of its cohorts. Wouldn't a reduction of fees be on offer in consideration of your status as service leavers? Their fees are not that much steeper than the competition, but you could probably negotiate a deal, face to face with some principals of Cypriot owned schools... fee information on websites can be out of date and unrealistic. The next nearest schools that are half decent would be Med High and the American Academy in Larnaca, see previous threads concerning debate about the reputations of these and other private sector schools. Good luck in your quest to find a solution.


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Kimonas - The military school is calling me back tomorrow so I'll ask them about reduced fees


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

As an update, the school were unable to confirm a reduced rate for fees however, the have given me the email address of the military department who deals with the fees - Fingers crossed, as I think £17k (GBP) per year is rather steep


----------

